# Farleigh Down Ammunition Tunnel - Wilts - Feb 2011



## FLEXX (Mar 20, 2011)

Again explored with Dazza took us a while to find due to my shit preperation and map reading skills but we got there in the end.Luckily was a wet and windy day so no one else around.
The tunnel has been chavved and pikeyed well and truley over the years with graffiti and rubbish everywhere.Outside looks like some building work has gone on so if you are planning to do so i suggest you visit soon as possible flattening may occur.
After we left here we spent about 2 hours wandering around browns folly trying to find an open enterance found about 6 locked ones would really appreciate any info on browns as im itching to get in there and have a good old explore.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice one Rich..this isnt too far from moi but I have still to make the effort.


----------

